# Marvel vs Capcom Official Matchmaking Thread [PS3/360]



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

*PSN Database:*

1.  - Onmitsukido ***
2.  - Kris-AP
3.  - KimuraLOX
4.  - Duy123
5.  - BrandonHeat321 ***
6.  - Shion_Senpai
7.  - Masurao_X
8.  - Koroshi13
9.  - Shirker-BX3
10.  - Musolini187
11.  - Kuya_Matt
12.  - Keollyn
13.  - Crixpack
14.  - bbqsaucejrz
15.  - Saint_Spike_818
16.  - C_Akutabi
17.  - Esura
18.  - vegittokun
19.  - Grayceon
20.  - Darkcloud09
21.  - TheCorruptedOne
22.  - cybergamer
23.  - HelixFC3S
24.  - Mr_biscuits
25.  - Merc-SS
26.  - RKrippler
27.  - THEANSWER6667
28.  - Fletcher183
29.  - Squishface00
30.  - SuperNovaLogia
31.
32.
33.

*360 Database:*

1.  - KimuraLOX
2.  - vg fresh
3.  - DV8Radical 
4.  - gambit857
5.  - Dj Antman
6.  - layz341
7.  - MegaRanX
8.  - Sir0Slick
9.  - MerchantGOL
10.  - shadowolf1825
11.  - Kingbayodagr8
12.  - delectronique
13.  - Silver Serper
14.
15.
16.​


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

_*Basic information:*_

*This is the Marvel vs Capcom: Fate of Two Worlds official matchmaking thread, for both PS3 and 360 players. A database for both PSN and 360 NF players is located in the first post and will be updated frequently. This thread serves as a place to find fellow MVC3 players on NF and organize between each other as well as talk about their matches and things of that nature.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to get added:*


To be added to the main post simply post your PSN or 360 Gamer-tag, it would also be helpful if you provide a link to your profile.

*Example:*

"Username: *Naruto738*

My name on PSN is: *TheCrazyNinja227*"

If you have a copy of the game for both consoles and want to be added to both console databases feel free to post both your PSN and 360 names.

_After the game releases I will host weekly or monthly small tournaments for the NF PS3 side, if someone is up to the task then they can run things on the 360 end and I will post the results of both tournaments in the thread._

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Details:*

Any members on the list with a *** next to their name will be people who are in charge of running tournaments and other things.

--

The names on the left is the players name on NF and the name on the right is their PSN/Gamer-tag
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tournaments:*

Tournaments will be small and be done whenever at least 8 players are online. They will be done weekly or monthly depending on how active players are.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

*Past Tournaments:*

- _February 19th, 2011_ (Canceled)
-


*Upcoming Tournaments:*

- 
-


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

*Recent Tournament Results:*

-
-

*Current Champions:*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2011)

man i am not sure about this.. i will probably won't have any great matches and won't participate in any tournaments cuz i am so goddamn far from everyone..

so lag will fuck stuff up  


anyways, i am signing in just for the fuck of it + lots AND LOTS of hope 


PSN: Kris-AP

don't spam top tiers


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Where do you live again Khris?

The main thing that should matter is how good/strong your connection is, distance isn't too much of a factor unless your playing Super Smash Brothers Brawl.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2011)

i live in bahrain..

i have a 4mbps connection, and black ops is still fucking me..

i really wanna play against you guys 

i know time differences will be a bitch, but i don't mind waking up early just to play ya..


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 8, 2011)

Put my name down for both consoles, KimuraLOX...try not to get savagely molested


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 8, 2011)

PSN ID: Duy123

West Coast.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 8, 2011)

PSN: BrandonHeat321

East coast and bringing the heat.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2011)

PSN: Shion_Senpai

:33


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> i live in bahrain..
> 
> i have a 4mbps connection, and black ops is still fucking me..
> 
> ...



Oh, for the longest time I thought you lived somewhere on the East Coast in the States. 

We'll just have to try it out and see what happens.

We should try and play Black Ops together at least once to get a idea of what it may be like.

---

I added everyone else.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 8, 2011)

PSN ID: Masurao_X

Don't be running Vio. I expect to have some matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Masurao said:


> PSN ID: Masurao_X
> 
> Don't be running Vio. I expect to have some matches.





Look who's returned, ready for more losses I see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh, for the longest time I thought you lived somewhere on the East Coast in the States.
> 
> We'll just have to try it out and see what happens.
> 
> ...



that won't be anytime soon though.. cuz i got bayonetta and arkham asylum 

will finish those, than play with ya.. 


btw, isn't black ops lag a general issue? location doesn't mean much since even playing with my neighbors is sucky..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> that won't be anytime soon though.. cuz i got bayonetta and arkham asylum
> 
> will finish those, than play with ya..
> 
> ...



Oh geez, lol by time you finish MVC3 will be out anyways.

Yeah there's tons of issues on Black Ops.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2011)

got semester break so i think i can make it for at least a couple of games 


EDIT: ps3 love


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

When you have in mind exactly?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2011)

man i will tell you any time you're online or something..

okay, if you want, just give me 45 minutes from now..


----------



## Masurao (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Look who's returned,* ready for more losses I see*.



_NOPE_, it's the other way around.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Masurao said:


> _NOPE_, it's the other way around.



*Looks at our past history*

Is there anything you ever beat me in?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *Looks at our past history*
> 
> Is there anything you ever beat me in?





Psh, the only thing we really played each other in was Brawl, and Mario Kart. Hardly serious games. We played like 4-5 rounds of SSFIV once, and we both were terribad. You ran in Naruto, but I don't blame you since that game was a joke anyway.

We shall settle this when the time comes. :ho


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 9, 2011)

Since I'll probably get it one way or another.

PSN: Koroshi13


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2011)

Token punching bag throws his hat in the ring.

PSNID is: Shirker-BX3

Central Time, so... East Coast FTW...?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2011)

Masurao said:


> Psh, the only thing we really played each other in was Brawl, and Mario Kart. Hardly serious games. We played like 4-5 rounds of SSFIV once, and we both were terribad. You ran in Naruto, but I don't blame you since that game was a joke anyway.
> 
> We shall settle this when the time comes. :ho



Like Naruto is a serious game? 

SSFIV I was terrible but still far better than you. 

Anyways we'll see.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 9, 2011)

Add me as well Musolini187. I prolly won't get it on release date though. Gonna try to find it cheap.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 9, 2011)

Sucks I won't be able to play with you guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Sucks I won't be able to play with you guys.



Why's that?


----------



## Naked (Jan 9, 2011)

Put my shit in there.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Why's that?



Year long road trip.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2011)

lol not alot of xbox fans huh?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Put my shit in there.



Who are you again?

Just kidding, it's Kuya_Matt right?



Keollyn said:


> Year long road trip.



Ah I see, you can post your information in the thread if you want anyways, I'm sure a lot of us will be playing a year from now (or at least I will lol).



~Gesy~ said:


> lol not alot of xbox fans huh?



Yeah lol, I don't know where are all the XBOX people are at. I figured there would be more PS3 people but I didn't expect this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Add me as well Musolini187. I prolly won't get it on release date though.* Gonna try to find it cheap.*



Get it from Kmart on release day and get a $20 coupon on a future purchase. 

Or preorder it from Amazon with a $10 coupon for a future purchase.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 9, 2011)

gamertag: vg fresh
east coast 
xbox 360


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2011)

Added everyone, list is updated.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 9, 2011)

PSN Keollyn

My only online name.


----------



## Newton (Jan 11, 2011)

Get me on there with one of those stars


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

Crix, since you finally returned I take it your newest labor camp is finally finish construction.


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2011)

damn straight

use this final month to prepare yourself for the intense series of ass kickings you're going to be getting


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Newton said:


> damn straight
> 
> use this final month to prepare yourself for the intense series of ass kickings you're going to be getting



Oh I don't expect to be good at first, but I plan to put a lot of work into this game since I'll be going competitive with it, so enjoy your chances to win while you can.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 12, 2011)

Seriously where is the love for the xbox players


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2011)

buy and mail me an arcade stick


----------



## Naked (Jan 12, 2011)

Newton said:


> buy and mail me an arcade stick



I don't need an arcade stick.

I'll beat all of you on pad.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh Matt. 

I wouldn't mind helping organize tournaments if people actually show up Nin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay Brandon, I'll put update the main list and put you as someone who can organize if I'm not around. 

PS. Gollum is free.


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2011)

holla for mvc2 in the mean time (if we can get it to connect to each other)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Newton said:


> holla for mvc2 in the mean time (if we can get it to connect to each other)



You're hardly on sir.

I've played with Brandon, ID and Gollum, but never you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2011)

We should all play tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> We should all play tonight.



I'm down, I can't play right now but I can later on.

Playing zombies with friends, they ain't too good but I managed to carry them to 28 on Kino.


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2011)

have you guys changed anything to get it to work?

I can play with random people fine, but I couldn't connect to Onmi


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't changed anything.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

DP

We'll have to try it again sometime soon Crix.

I updated the database list.


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah yeah

tonight or tomorrow night probably


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

Newton said:


> yeah yeah
> 
> tonight or tomorrow night probably



Tonight as in Thursday night or you mean around right now?

I'm done for Wednesday night.


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2011)

thursday **


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

What time you have in mind.

Perhaps Brandon, Gollum, ID and anyone else of NF will want in as well, I think lobbies are six people max.....can`t remember.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm free from now till later tonight. Just let me know when someone is getting on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Seriously where is the love for the xbox players



lol it seems like xbox is a dead system, or xbox players rather play shooters than buy this game 

i'd join in the fun, but what's the point


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

So, is this currently the Marvel 2 matchmaking thread? I have it on my PS3, but, never played it with anyone.. You can add me "bbqsaucejrz" to the list for PSN, dunno how often I'll be on though.. Especially with AH3 on its way to my home.

Expect nothing but runaway from me in this game though ><

Also, anyone interested in Marvel 1 via GGPO? I'd actually put time aside to play that with people.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol it seems like xbox is a dead system, or xbox players rather play shooters than buy this game
> 
> i'd join in the fun, but what's the point



No harm in it, and it's still early maybe the 360 player list will pick up.



bbq sauce said:


> So, is this currently the Marvel 2 matchmaking thread? I have it on my PS3, but, never played it with anyone.. You can add me "bbqsaucejrz" to the list for PSN, dunno how often I'll be on though.. Especially with AH3 on its way to my home.
> 
> Expect nothing but runaway from me in this game though ><
> 
> Also, anyone interested in Marvel 1 via GGPO? I'd actually put time aside to play that with people.



Yeah pretty much till MVC3 comes out, I'll add you to the list either way.

I would love to play Marvel 1 if I actually had it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

Get GGPO, I can give you the file for it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry but GGPO is what exactly? I'm not sure how to get it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

I play Alpha 2 all the time on there...gawddamn Brazilians, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah I see, I'll have to figure out what I'll do, kinda busy to read it all right now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I play Alpha 2 all the time on there...gawddamn Brazilians, lol.



I would love to play A2 or A3 on GGPO, but, all the people in those rooms give me shitty connections.

I generally stick to ST.


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2011)

reminds me of the days of kailera


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2011)

so yeah, anyone hit me up anytime for some mvc2 matches on ps3 in the mean time


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 18, 2011)

Psh, like your ever on Crix.


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2011)

do any of you message me to play?

don't complain then


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 18, 2011)

Newton said:


> do any of you message me to play?
> 
> don't complain then



And do you message any of us to play, yeah that's what I thought. 

It's a two way street you slut.


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2011)

Psh, I messaged Gollum just yesterday

you were too busy wanking sephiroth to play


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 18, 2011)

Newton said:


> Psh, I messaged Gollum just yesterday
> 
> you were too busy wanking sephiroth to play



I call bullshit on that, I didn't even play FFVII yesterday much, I was mostly playing zombies with ID and Fire, and we invited Gollum numerous times but he never came, you on the other hand went straight to Gay Turismo 5 as soon as you got online.

You never messaged us to play anything.


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2011)

so anyway we playing tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm down, what game you have in mind?


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2011)

anything really, in about an hour me, randizzle and pikle are gonna play some zombies, if they didnt tell anyone else you can hop on for that, and then after we could all do some mvc2 match ups


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 20, 2011)

Preordered this yesterday 

PSN: Saint_Spike_818


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2011)

Uh-oh Spike just jumped into the fray, shit is getting serious.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 21, 2011)

Im prepared to get my ass kicked


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

That's the only way you get better and that's the mind set I'm going in with.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 21, 2011)

True         .


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 21, 2011)

I just realized I had MVC2 on my ps3  prolly need to get MVC3 then.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

You should play some MvC2 with us before MvC3 for kicks.


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2011)

why hello there


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

Crix makes an appearance twice in one week, must be slow at the labor camps.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 21, 2011)

I have MvC2


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

Why's that, Spike?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2011)

Will be getting this on release day 

PSN: C_Akutabi


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 21, 2011)

I will


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2011)

fuck yeah when I get home (if any of you are awake) we'll play some


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 21, 2011)

When will that be?


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2011)

not 100% sure, maybe 3-4 hours from now


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh okay, I thought you were gonna say 5am or something.


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2011)

nevermind, i'm not coming home


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2011)

That's fine, I'm too exhausted to play tonight anyways.


----------



## Newton (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm free all night, so if any of you guys wanna run some games message me or post here


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2011)

I can play Black Ops aka Zombies anytime tonight and I`ll be on from now till whenever, doubt I`ll play much MvC2 cause my friends coming over and fighting games sadly isn`t his thing.


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2011)

Playing some games with mojos (bolivian alpaca) right now if anyone else wants to jump in for some


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't jump on right now, watching a movie, probably can after if you guys are still around/playing.


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2011)

we're done for now, my cousin wants to play some gt5

GGs man, I got way lucky on alot of those


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2011)

You'll be on later today or nah, Crix?


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm free tonight


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 23, 2011)

Shit, I missed it


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2011)

Crix and/or whoever let me know when your getting on and what you wanna play, be playing FFVII meanwhile.


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll need a little while (an hour or so) before I can get back on, so you guys go ahead and I'll hop on then


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2011)

Just message when you guys are going on, still playing FFVII meanwhile.


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2011)

Nobody's on


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2011)

Newton said:


> Nobody's on



NF has been acting retarded lately, I didn't see your message till now. 

---

Edit:

Guess your off for the night, my bad Crix.


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2011)

nah i'm still here, just not online on psn

you on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah I'm online, don't see anyone else from NF on though.


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2011)

so wanna run some games? or leave it til another day?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm fine with running something if you got time, I know it's a bit later over there where you are.

Edit:

ID came online for a second then disappeared.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 24, 2011)

If I don't have Arcana 3 in my mailbox tonight, I'll run some games tonight with you guys.

bbqsaucejrz on PSN..

heads up, I play like a bitch run away the whole match.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep your already on the main list BBQ. Haha run-away/keep-away style huh, sounds like a pain in the ass.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 24, 2011)

Megman/Cable/Sent-y

get amme. 

I'll hit training mode and see if I can remember how to do un-fly shit, so that I'm not just being completely lame the whole match.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Mega Man doesn't worry me, but Cable and Sent definitely do lol. 

Truthfully I'm not that great at MvC2, I only started playing again recently. Marvel 3 on the other hand I plan to put some serious time into with training mode and all.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 24, 2011)

Hrm...maybe I should hook up my PS3 again to play MvC2 with you guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah definitely join in Duy, most of us aren't no pro's or anything but it's definitely good fun and good way to pass the time and prepare for MvC3 even though MvC3 won't be exactly like MvC2.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 24, 2011)

It's coo, I'm pretty terrible at this game. I just run around with Team Scrub.

What time do you guys usually play?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty much anytime between 5pm EST - 1:00am EST, I'll pretty much get on whenever anyone mentions they wanna run some matches, I'm usually on my PS3 anyways playing random games.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2011)

My PSN is Crixpack

I'm generally free these days, just not online on PSN, so add me and hit me up on here anytime you guys wanna play


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2011)

I will probably jump on tonight around 8 pm EST if you guys are up for some matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah sure, just post when your going on, I'm usually playing FFVII meanwhile.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 24, 2011)

I should be on


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm getting on now if anyone wants to run some matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

Fun matches everyone that played today.

Brandon you seem to be more keep-away oriented, if you end up using character that have a strong keep-away game in MvC3 you'll definitely be a tough guy to beat.

Crix I hate your main broken teams, but I enjoy fighting them to see how well I can do.

Duy and BBQ I'll add you guys on PSN, so that next time were playing Marvel you guys can jump in.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Mega Man doesn't worry me, but Cable and Sent definitely do lol.
> 
> Truthfully I'm not that great at MvC2, I only started playing again recently. Marvel 3 on the other hand I plan to put some serious time into with training mode and all.



Mega Man is in the 2nd tier, actually.. And, is considered a hard counter to Magneto. (or at least was, last time I paid attention to mahvel)

Sent y assist plus jump back fierce, land fierce, with combo of rock ball flying around/tornado hold control a shitton of screen. Super Mega Man super is pretty solid for covering assists, etc.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 25, 2011)

Get on Nin


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Mega Man is in the 2nd tier, actually.. And, is considered a hard counter to Magneto. (or at least was, last time I paid attention to mahvel)
> 
> Sent y assist plus jump back fierce, land fierce, with combo of rock ball flying around/tornado hold control a shitton of screen. Super Mega Man super is pretty solid for covering assists, etc.



True enough, what I mean is he's never given me much problems so my cause for concern when it comes to him isn't as high as the others you mentioned.

Sent is my damn weakness.



St. Jimmy said:


> Get on Nin



One second, gotta eat.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

DP:

Duy and BBQ I added you two on PSN, me and Spike are going to go run some MvC2 if anyone wants to jump in let me know.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll be on in a bit


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

Good games guys, if/when you guys are getting back online let me know.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2011)

i need to learn a flying sentinel before anything 

it didn't work at all that last game


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 25, 2011)

Akuma, Spidey, and Gambit


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

She ain't the best character at all but I love me some Sakura. pek


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm going to be rolling Iceman for now. 

"Ice Beam"


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 25, 2011)

You guys hopping on now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm just chilling till you guys hop back on, what did you guys want to play?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 25, 2011)

Im up for anything


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

Eh, friends came over, brought dat ARCANA CRACK had to opt out of the Mahvel.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

^It's fine BBQ, we play pretty often as of late so I'm sure you'll be able to jump in at least once or twice before Marvel 3 drops.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

If anything goes on tonight, I miiiight get on.

Still waiting on my copy Arcana, and going to be dumping free time into that when I get it.

Not sure whether I'm getting 3 or not, tbh, I'm going to play it with friends' copies to get a feel for it and then decide.. I was just thinkin about grabbin up some Marvel 2 matches while people still care for old times sake.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't speak for the rest of the guys, but I'll definitely be around if you wanna run some matches.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 26, 2011)

Im on now so


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't play right at the moment, but can later on...say 2 hours or so.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok              .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone want to run some matches?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 26, 2011)

I will if you get back on


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm just chilling till you guys hop back on, getting owned by scrubs atm. FUCK.



God DAMN Vio, you are some garbage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Masurao said:


> God DAMN Vio, you are some garbage.



Oh look it's the king of scrubs back from the abyss, why don't we do some MvC2 matches then?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh look it's the king of scrubs back from the abyss, why don't we do some MvC2 matches then?



Wish I could but my PS3 has some BS saying. "Cannot start. The Correct Hard Disc was not found." Nothing I try is working, so you'll have to wait until I get this shit figured out or repaired.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Masurao said:


> Wish I could but my PS3 has some BS saying. "Cannot start. The Correct Hard Disc was not found." Nothing I try is working, so you'll have to wait until I get this shit figured out or repaired.



Always some sort of excuses, you better get your shit organized before MvC3 releases.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't know why the fuck it started randomly acting retarded. Was fine before I left home. Guess I should have just brought my PS3 with me, instead of having it shipped to me. Hindsight is 20/20, and I got it insured so whatever.

At any rate, who is your squad in MvC2 anyway?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't have a specific squad in MvC2 cause I'm casual with it, I basically use everyone, though obviously better with some more than others. For whatever reason I enjoy using Sakura a lot.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> For whatever reason I enjoy using Sakura a lot.



Hmm. I wonder why.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

Because she's a fun character and is underused by a lot of people, damn fool.


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Because qcf+p



 **


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

Newton said:


> **



Psh, stop making shit up.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2011)

I can only get on in maybe an hour and a half, will you be able to play then?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

^Myself, Brandon and Spike are online right now.

Gollum was on but he ran to MW2 like a girl and then went offline cause he's free.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 27, 2011)

I will have to get back on in a little while.  

Not sure why I couldn't join the lobby. I blame Nin.


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2011)

its always Nin's fault

getting on now


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

*2 hours from now Crix finally arrives*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone?

And Crix you know theyre mine


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

Gonna have to give me a little bit, finishing a zombie game on my brothers PS3.


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2011)

They're mine you bastard

I'm down, message if you guys go on


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 27, 2011)

Im online right now

Whatever you say pedobear


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2011)

be there in 10


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 27, 2011)

So 20 then?


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah bout that


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

Good games guys, Crix went wrecked us in that session. 

Spike and his damn Iron Man, War Machine, Spider Man team is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 28, 2011)

I found a new favorite team 

Spider-Man, Iron Man and Akuma


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll be back on at 12 if you want to play MvC2 Spike.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

Would anyone like to play?

I'll be on right now. I'm terrible at the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Damnit Duy, I like just got off my PS3 to go to bed. 

If you'll be able to play tomorrow I'm down, and I'm sure a few of the others will be as well like usual.


----------



## Jashin-sama (Jan 29, 2011)

XBL Gamertag - DV8Radical 
East Coast FTW


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

Username: Esura
PSN: Esura

Getting MvC3 day 1.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Updated main list.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe I should start adding everyone to my PSN friendlist who I haven't added yet to prepare for the big day.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Go ahead and whore yourself out Brandon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Go ahead and whore yourself out Brandon.



I always could use more friends.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Which reminds me I gotta delete those random people who added me over Black Ops and leave me messages asking to play but can't even spell things right. "Yu wana invite my for zumbies".


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

So, are we playing today?


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm     game


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

What time?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

What time will you actually be on Crix?


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm free for the rest of the night


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

Add me

PSN: vegittokun

when is MvC3 coming out anyway?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

Added to the list and it comes out February 15th Vegitto.

If you guys are playing at some point let me know, otherwise going to be playing FFVII (Midgar raid time)!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Added to the list and it comes out February 15th Vegitto.
> 
> If you guys are playing at some point let me know, otherwise going to be playing FFVII (Midgar raid time)!



kk

now I think about it I preordered killzone 3 and yakuza 4 and I don't know when they come out either image them coming out in february too.

and I just ordered arcana heart 3

my fucking wallet


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn man I wish I had your cash flow, I'm just planning to spend my money on MvC3 and MK9, other than those two I don't plan to get much else in the near future.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

technically I can buy more but im now focussing on upgrading my car.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you still getting a fight stick Nin?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Are you still getting a fight stick Nin?



Yeah...eventually, why?

Me and Spike were just playing, figures you and Crix are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure your not too poor enough to get one. 

I can jump on for a little bit.


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah...eventually, why?
> 
> Me and Spike were just playing, figures you and Crix are nowhere to be seen.



yeah because you guys posted and said that you were playing


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just wanted to make sure your not too poor enough to get one.
> 
> I can jump on for a little bit.



Well I won't have on at launch sadly, so I'll be learning on pad and make the switch once I get a stick.

Ah I can't play right now anymore, in a hour perhaps.



Newton said:


> yeah because you guys posted and said that you were playing



Rumor has it people who run labor camps are psychic so you should of known we were playing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

lol I have been thinking about getting a fight stick but meh too expensive.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

^So says the guy who recently went on a shopping spree and still has left over cash to upgrade his car.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, I'll be on right now for a bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm grabbing a quick bite first, anyone else down for some matches?

---

Guess your done Duy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm grabbing a quick bite first, anyone else down for some matches?
> 
> ---
> 
> Guess your done Duy.



Oh I was just eating and watching something. I'll get on, so just shoot me an invite.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

Good games Duy, you wrecked me but at the same time it was a nice eye opener. 

Hopefully next time the other guys can join in.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games Duy, you wrecked me but at the same time it was a nice eye opener.
> 
> Hopefully next time the other guys can join in.



GGs to you too. 

My execution is so ass a lot of the times. I can't even do Iron Man's infinite, hahaha.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^So says the guy who recently went on a shopping spree and still has left over cash to upgrade his car.



true but still 150 euroish for a stick for a game genre I don't play everday or really take serious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs to you too.
> 
> My execution is so ass a lot of the times. I can't even do Iron Man's infinite, hahaha.



Haha thank god for that I was having a hard enough time trying to get through your keep-away, the last thing I needed was getting trapped in a infinite. Your Sentinel kept me locked down really damn good, I definitely had my hands full with him alone. 

Appologies for not being more of a challenge, I'm basically using MvC2 as a warm up for Marvel 3 so I can get into the hardcore swing of things a bit quicker.

@Vegitto

True enough, I've always wanted to get a stick to return to my arcade roots and I plan to get into the tournament scene again so I figure it's worth it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha thank god for that I was having a hard enough time trying to get through your keep-away, the last thing I needed was getting trapped in a infinite. Your Sentinel kept me locked down really damn good, I definitely had my hands full with him alone.
> 
> Appologies for not being more of a challenge, I'm basically using MvC2 as a warm up for Marvel 3 so I can get into the hardcore swing of things a bit quicker.



Oh no, it's nothin. I'm not very good at the game either so I can't say anything. All I do is lasers, fly/unfly, and call assist, hahahaha.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

I tap buttons and pray

that is all :ho

lol killzone 3 is coming out in february but the 25th which is the same day I get paid. thank god.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

Vegitto your going to be a busy guy gaming wise then, hopefully even with Killzone 3 coming out the same month you still manage to find time for MvC3.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2011)

if i had a ps3, i'd get this for that console 

-sigh-

finally ready to be added 

gamertag: gambit857
east coast
xbox 360


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

It's okay Gesy, you are forgiven for turning to the dark side.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2011)

I always preferred a ps3, but my brothers both voted for a xbox 360, democracy obviously has it's flaws


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Vegitto your going to be a busy guy gaming wise then, hopefully even with Killzone 3 coming out the same month you still manage to find time for MvC3.



not only that but arcana heart 3 is gonna come this week hopefully so in one month il be playing 2 fighting games.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2011)

Me and Spike are gonna play some now, so if anyone is on, hop on


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I always preferred a ps3, but my brothers both voted for a xbox 360, democracy obviously has it's flaws



Sadly. 

Maybe eventually you can get your hands on a PS3 and join us.



Vegitto-kun said:


> not only that but arcana heart 3 is gonna come this week hopefully so in one month il be playing 2 fighting games.



Very nice, I still need to try that game out.

--

If anyone wants to play some MvC2 right now, myself, Crix and Spike are playing.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2011)

hey onmi, get back on


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you guys still playing?

I'll be on right now.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure when I'm getting the game. Might be a while after release. Not sure which version I'm getting either, though my brother might pick up the 360 version and myself the PS3 version later on. Nonetheless:

PSN: Grayceon

Edit: Nevermind with the XBL one. I'll add that if I get the 360 version.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

Good games Duy, Spike, Brandon and Crix, sorry had to go, my brother is doing something with the connection so I'm not sure when I'll be back online (probably not tonight), hopefully we can get another lobby going again.

Duy as usual raped, and Brandon as usual is the funniest player to watch.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2011)

GGs to you guys.

Team Megaman was a cool idea until I realized how shitty Roll was. I didn't even know how to do T.Bonne's Drill, had to figure it out during the match, hahaha.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2011)

I can finally say I beat Duy. :WOW


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 1, 2011)

You guys should really use the Push Block more often. You'll realize how terrible I am at the game when you use it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2011)

i can't do air combos in mvc 2 unless i'm jin or wolverine, even then it's only 3 hits at best. i know it's much easier to do in mvc 3. but still, seeing people do 11 hit combos in the air with megaman makes me rage inside .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i can't do air combos in mvc 2 unless i'm jin or wolverine, even then it's only 3 hits at best. i know it's much easier to do in mvc 3. but still, seeing people do 11 hit combos in the air with megaman makes me rage inside .



Don't feel bad I suck at air combos in every Fighting game I play 

but now I think about it I DID play MvC2 some years ago at my friend's place. I sucked.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You guys should really use the Push Block more often. You'll realize how terrible I am at the game when you use it.



Your definitely right about us not using push block enough, it's definitely something I need to work on.

---

@Gesy and Vegitto

Part of what will be good about MvC3 is everyone will start on a even playing field for the most part, it's also a lot more accessible compared to MvC2. That's also why I'm using MvC2 as a warm up for MvC3, though MvC3 has a lot of TvC elements in it as well (can't practice TvC since I don't have it).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 1, 2011)

In all of the VS games, there is a thing called a "magic series". Which is a series of button that you press for every character to land a 5-hit air combo plus the hits that was done before the launch.

For MvC2, just press LP, LK, LP, LK, then HP or HK. That series will work for all characters. All of the other Air Combos are pretty much just variants of the magic series.


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> In all of the VS games, there is a thing called a "magic series". Which is a series of button that you press for every character to land a 5-hit air combo plus the hits that was done before the launch.
> 
> For MvC2, just press LP, LK, LP, LK, then HP or HK. That series will work for all characters. All of the other Air Combos are pretty much just variants of the magic series.



what he said, except that it wont work for every character, while its true in general most characters have a 5 hit magic series, some have less (eg. blackheart) and some have more (eg strider) as well as characters having different magic series depending on whether they're standing, jumping or super jumping



~Gesy~ said:


> i can't do air combos in mvc 2 unless i'm jin or wolverine, even then it's only 3 hits at best. i know it's much easier to do in mvc 3. but still, seeing people do 11 hit combos in the air with megaman makes me rage inside .



The easiest way to do an air combo is to use the character's launcher (a move which hits the opponent in the air and makes it so that if u hit up immediately after connecting with it, you go into super jump instead of regular jump)

Most characters' launcher is usually their crouching fierce punch (HP). Though many of them use standing roundhouse (HK) (wolverine uses this), or standing strong punch (connect with a LP, then hit LP again, also known as MP) (Jin uses this)

you say you only really get a few hits in, but once you know the magic series its much easier, for example for bone claw wolverine (the one with the longer claws)

LP, LK, MP, HK (launcher), jump, LP, LK, MP, MK, tornado claw and mash the punch buttons while it hits

real easy, and is 15 hits 

the first 4 hits is his ground magic series, which is 4 hits long and the last set are his super jump magic series, which is 5 hits long


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 1, 2011)

Crix get on :WOW


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2011)

be on in 5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2011)

lol thanks for the tips, i'll give it a try


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone wanna run some matches?


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2011)

will you be on in like 30-45 mins?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah              .


----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)

Dj Antman 


Xbox


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

Made a few minor changes to the first page, and will organize the other two posts later on tonight.


----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)

We should make our own tutorial guide too sometime :3


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2011)

Lolololololol. Why? Pretty much the only members that should write then are on SRK as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah I gotta agree with Hangatyr on that one, I'm not the tutorial making type sadly.


----------



## Gino (Feb 6, 2011)

PSNarkcloud09

Dirty south......


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Fixed up the front page a bit more, I'll try and host a small pick-up tournament on the Friday (the 18th) after the game releases and see how that goes.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone wanna run some matches?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Fixed up the front page a bit more, I'll try and host a small pick-up tournament on the *Friday *(the 18th) after the game releases and see how that goes.



Would rather see it on Saturday.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

We'll see what happens, I know some people have tournaments on Saturday so it may be difficult.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 7, 2011)

Ill be on either day so


----------



## LayZ (Feb 7, 2011)

NF Username: LayZ

XBL Gamertag: layz341


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2011)

Getting on now, if anyone wants to play


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry, I won't be playing tonight. Been a long day, only thing on my mind is sleep.


----------



## Newton (Feb 8, 2011)

**


----------



## Jashin-sama (Feb 8, 2011)

It's lame that you can't preorder the Collector's edition off Amazon or BestBuy , I don't quite trust Gamestop


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Good games all, I will get revenge on you Brandon for touching my goddess Chun-Li.


----------



## Newton (Feb 8, 2011)

Brandon, meet Blackheart


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Blackheart vs Iceman the eternal struggle.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 8, 2011)

All I heard was "Ice Beam, yeah." 

Don't worry Crix, I will train for our next match up.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Blackheart vs Iceman the eternal struggle.



that shit was hilarious 



Brandon Heat said:


> All I heard was "Ice Beam, yeah."
> 
> Don't worry Crix, I will train for our next match up.



Bring it


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I need to get a fight-stick soon.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

since its you Nin, I can't tell if you're looking at the girl or Chun-Li


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 9, 2011)

lol          .


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Duh, both.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

**


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice set, glad you got a new one. 

Though I plan to get revenge on Magneto in MvC3 for what he did to my Chun-Li.


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2011)

they probably changed him too much 

highlight of my night was using Iceman against Brandon


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't think Brandon enjoyed a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2011)

Newton said:


> they probably changed him too much
> 
> highlight of my night was using Iceman against Brandon





Violent-nin said:


> I don't think Brandon enjoyed a taste of his own medicine.



Screw you guys. . 

Your on my list.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 10, 2011)

*Missed this because you guys played without me*


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2011)

Add me to the PS3 list!  - TheCorruptedOne


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Missed this because you guys played without me*



you left and said you'd be back 



Lyra said:


> Add me to the PS3 list!  - TheCorruptedOne



do you have mvc2?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, don't blame us. 

--

@Brandon

Better hit that training mode son.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 10, 2011)

I said at 10

And get on now


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2011)

be there in a bit


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 10, 2011)

K             .


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2011)

hey brandon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZZUMjoxfZA[/YOUTUBE]

you asked about the mustache, it refers to the pringles guy (and "once u pop the fun don't stop", ie, once u get hit, that's it lol)

no games are ever as hyped up as mvc2 ones


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2011)

Newton said:


> hey brandon
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZZUMjoxfZA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see all the hype during MvC3 tournaments.


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6ga9Jvdw9U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 10, 2011)

Add me in for the PS3 version. Online name is "cybergamer".


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Username: Cash

My name on Live is: MegaRanX


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

Added and added.


----------



## Helix (Feb 11, 2011)

You can add me to the PS3 list as well: HelixFC3S.

I'm thinking Wesker-Zero-X23 for my team.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone want to play MvC2 today?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone       ?


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2011)

im      down


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2011)

Where did you guys go?


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2011)

spike said he'd be back half hour from now


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think I'll play tonight, probably be around tomorrow though.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 13, 2011)

Im back mofos


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2011)

One more day for Ice Beam.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2011)

Add me for games I already have my copy. Mr_biscuits for those who don't have me already on PSN.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2011)

^Yeah I have you on my list from a while back Biscuits, I saw you were on Marvel vs Capcom 3 a few times recently which made me salty and then I ended up crying in a corner.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 14, 2011)

Tell me when guys             .


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2011)

im ready when you guys are


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 14, 2011)

Im waiting on my bro to finish up his Zombie game he's in


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't get on right now, but I'll try to later on.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2011)

me and spike are playing

jump on guys


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2011)

Is anyone playing tonight or am I too late?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 14, 2011)

Im about too


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll play for a bit. Probably the last day of Marvel 2 anytime soon after all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey anyone on PSN who wants to play me add me on PSN.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm on now if you want to run a few games.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

I was going to play with you, but MvC3 wont let me go online.

It keeps timing me out, so now I'm sorting my internet connection for a minute.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay. I'll be hosting another room in a few, let me know if anyone wants an invite.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

what the fuck is up with the online seriously its so fucked up, time out errors and so on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

It's usually like that with a lot of games on the first day for whatever reason.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

With everyone trying to jump on today, I wouldn't expect the servers to handle all that traffic.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

oh god this is fucking boring without spectator -_-

what the hell were they thinking


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Okay. I'll be hosting another room in a few, let me know if anyone wants an invite.


Illegal copy, so no can do. Not sure if I'd even wanna play this shit online, though. xd


Vegitto-kun said:


> oh god this is fucking boring without spectator -_-
> 
> what the hell were they thinking



Yeah! I wanna see shitty players go at it!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

much better than just sitting there for 10 minutes watching waggling namecards.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2011)

And so it begins


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

My fucking ragly as ps3 connection !!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2011)

deadpool: i freakin love street fighter! autograph your spleen for me?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm on, hit me up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have the game yet, so I can't join in.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2011)

when are you getting it nin?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got the game. I'll be adding some of you guys soon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Just getting on right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

Sometime later tonight, I don't even think I'll play it tonight, head is killing me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Sometime later tonight, I don't even think I'll play it tonight, head is killing me.



I heard MvC3 is known to cure headaches. 

But honestly, I hope you feel well soon.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm currently adding a few of you guys to my friends list.

I won't be playing any matches today though. Gonna be gaming the rest of the night with my dad and then I'm turning in early. I gotta get so training mode practice anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

My head felt a bit better so I played a session of arcade mode, god the controls are so odd to me right now as well as the flow of a match, I'm too used to MvC2 at the moment.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Glad to see you got better for arcade. 

The controls are vastly different from MvC2. Switching out characters will need some getting use to.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh quiet you, we'll play soon. Without spectator mode.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh quiet you, we'll play soon. Without spectator mode.



You missed out on an epic card battle with Crix and Spike.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2011)

Characters seem more floaty compared to MvC2, at least to me. MvC2 was also alot faster. Still a fun game though, from the 2 hours I played. I'm loving Taskmaster, and Trish.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> You missed out on an epic card battle with Crix and Spike.



I always did have a soft spot for a Yu-Gi-Oh card duel. pek


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

Getting on.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it just me, or did anyone else's head start to feel kinda woozy after playing Mvc3 for a few games?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 16, 2011)

There are a lot of flashing lights and the colors are more vibrant.

I never realize how much time is left in the match because of it.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a rather annoying team.

Arthur with the throwing knife assist

Trish with her trick assist

Dormammu with his Black hole assist. 

Arthur is first.. guess what I do all battle long?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

Lets play, I'm on.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

GGs to whomever I played just now.

A friend invited me to play so I hopped on over to his room for a bit. 

Where do you guys live anyways? It was so laggy.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Add me for the PS3. Number 25 is my lucky number 

PSN: Merc-SS


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs to whomever I played just now.
> 
> A friend invited me to play so I hopped on over to his room for a bit.
> 
> Where do you guys live anyways? It was so laggy.



I think you were playing with Spike and Fire. Fire lives in Holland so when I just played him there was a decent amount of lag between us to the point where I could hardly combo off a launcher.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Niiice! A tournament this Saturday.

And I'm off this Saturday too, fucking awesome Violent-nin! I'll be on for sure so I can get raped.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2011)

Lack of spectator mode fucks up my plans for tournaments right now but I'll try them anyways.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I'm honest when it comes to winning or losing, so I'll always tell ya if I lost or anything.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah but main thing is everyone just has to sit there and watch two cards bang into each other rather than watching an actual match.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah but main thing is everyone just has to sit there and watch two cards bang into each other rather than watching an actual match.



Hey, that'll give us time to chat in the PS3 text chat thing, ya know. Speculate and stuff. We wouldn't be able to see each other matches, but we could always discuss them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah but main thing is everyone just has to sit there and watch two cards bang into each other rather than watching an actual match.



for some reason I always think of this when I see dem cards



but seriously what were they thinking.

oh fuck yeah animate those cards more this is going to be fucking awesome.

Still not sure if should sell .


also this is so fucking true


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> f
> also this is so fucking true



**


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2011)

My PSN:RKrippler

I already have some of you guys on there, so if you see me playing just send an invite. I rarely do invites because I hate to bother people and the fear of rejection is scary  lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 17, 2011)

Hellion said:


> My PSN:RKrippler
> 
> I already have some of you guys on there, so if you see me playing just send an invite.* I rarely do invites because I hate to bother people and the fear of rejection is scary  lol*



I feel the same way.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

Feel free to hit me up, I'm gonna be in training mode testing some stuffs.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 17, 2011)

And Tony's coming over on Saturday also



Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs to whomever I played just now.



I cant believe I beat your Sentinel with Wesker


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> I cant believe I beat your Sentinel with Wesker



Wesker is pretty strong. Plus he has a teleport.

Online Lag + Teleport = God Tier


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Got my pirated copy to play online, hit me up (besides dat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you know who you are):

Sir0Slick (XBL)


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2011)

I probably won't be back on like I said I'd be guys, some shit came up


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

So many people I'd like to play, but my skills are severely lacking. If you get a PSN add from Merc-SS, it's me


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 18, 2011)

Newton said:


> I probably won't be back on like I said I'd be guys, some shit came up



I came back on and you nor Spike were on.


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I came back on and you nor Spike were on.



I posted and said I wasn't coming, i dunno what's Spike's excuse


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm online now, if anyone wants a go. The matchmaking system is horribad.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll play, Gamertag vG fresh


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

So yeah I've been busy these past few days and haven't gotten a real chance to play the game but I'll be around tomorrow so if you guys want to run a mini-tournament (as scheduled) on the PS3 side then let me know and also let me know what time works best for you so we can figure stuff out.

It should cap at 8 max, but we'll see.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2011)

If any one wants to play me i am on line 

Gamertag: MerchantGOL


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 19, 2011)

I call a spot on the mini tourney


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

Preference on time?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2011)

If anyone wants to play hit me up. Mr_biscuits is my PSN.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Is the tourny today?

If so when?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 19, 2011)

Add me PSN THEANSWER6667


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is the tourny today?
> 
> If so when?



Trying to figure that out, but no one has said a preference on time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2011)

I will be home the rest of the day.

Just send me a message when getting on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

We'll do this at 7 then and see who comes, the it's NBA all star weekend so I'll definitely be missing in action past 8pm.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2011)

So we doing this thing?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I got side tracked, whoever want's to participate minus Brandon of course come in and say so, I'll give 10 minutes.


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2011)

im      game


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha a party of three it seems, oh well better than nothing. 

We'll do a best 2 of 3, round robin.

---

Maybe I'll just cancel it, no one is joining the lobby.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Maybe I'll just cancel it, no one is joining the lobby.



_Paper card sex ftw_.

Anyway, if you need a sparing partner tomorrow is a much better day for me. So if you set a preferred time I'm game. Hopefully it'll be less laggy.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 19, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT BULLSHIT???

I MIGHT AS WELL BEND OVER AND LET YOU FUCK ME IN THE ASS. 

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK.

/endtroll


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT BULLSHIT???
> 
> I MIGHT AS WELL BEND OVER AND LET YOU FUCK ME IN THE ASS.
> 
> ...



.....What?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm just going to delay tournaments till we get spectator mode which won't be for a while.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 19, 2011)

gettin tired of sent ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 19, 2011)

Masurao said:


> .....What?



I'm in a party playin with a bunch of NF members.

Brandonheat just demolished my last character with a bunch of plasma beams with fuckin Iron Man.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm just going to delay tournaments till we get spectator mode which won't be for a while.



Tournaments in general on this site never work. Schedule conflicts, work, etc. Better off just creating a lobby where the winner can stay, or pass when they feel like it when spectator mode get's added.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 19, 2011)

haga and his fucking doom missles


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

Masurao said:


> Tournaments in general on this site never work. Schedule conflicts, work, etc. Better off just creating a lobby where the winner can stay, or pass when they feel like it when spectator mode get's added.



That's what were doing, but without spectator mode it's retarded hence delaying till we actually get it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I'm in a party playin with a bunch of NF members.
> 
> Brandonheat just demolished my last character with a bunch of plasma beams with fuckin Iron Man.



Someone sounds salty.


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2011)

we need to find something for the people waiting to do


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Someone sounds salty.







Newton said:


> we need to find something for the people waiting to do



Damn right. Like a SPECTATOR MODE for instance...


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 19, 2011)

Yo, Nin, add me to Xbox list. ....Ima get it for Ps3 in a few weeks


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

^Your gamer-tag would be what?


----------



## shikaigash (Feb 19, 2011)

Xbox gamertag: shadowolf1825


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Your gamer-tag would be what?



oh yea  
GT:Kingbayodagr8


----------



## Helix (Feb 20, 2011)

You can barely win unless you have a Sentinel on your team. Feels bad man.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

I do alright without Sent, personally.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2011)

Sentinel is not that serious, just block. I'm online if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 21, 2011)

Hit me up if you wanna play for a bit, I'm gonna sit in training mode.


----------



## Halo (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm...maybe...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2011)

Do it Halo


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

She's only here cause she's in love with me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2011)

O rly         ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Well she's certainly not here for you Spike.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2011)

Probably


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2011)

So are we playing tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

^Rumor has it we will.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2011)

get on guys, me and spike are playing


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Brandon get your ass online, don't got all night.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

PSN:  Fletcher183

I live in Europe (Ireland to be exact) so the closer the better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Good games Biscuits, you raped the lobby. 

Seems my random teams couldn't get the job done.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2011)

GGs. Gotta find that team you're comfortable with and stick to them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I hear that man, I've yet to actually go into the lab and properly test out things and work together combo's so right now just feeling things out and seeing what teams work for me.


----------



## Halo (Feb 22, 2011)

Vagina Nin is too afraid to play me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

So says the person who avoids my game invites.


----------



## Halo (Feb 22, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Do it Halo





Violent-nin said:


> She's only here cause she's in love with me.





St. Jimmy said:


> O rly         ?





Violent-nin said:


> Well she's certainly not here for you Spike.





St. Jimmy said:


> Probably


 Delusional much Vagina Nin? i got the game because a lot of my friends were playing and I felt compelled to join in...even though its been like a decade since I last owned a freaking fighter game. :S



Violent-nin said:


> So says the person who avoids my game invites.


Please I just joined ur pathetic room.

Also...who's Saint Spike? I'm too lazy to look it up in this thread right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Saint Spike is St.Jimmy, and I'll join you in a second. 

Shhh stop denying your stalking me and got the game cause I said so.


----------



## Halo (Feb 22, 2011)

I got a phone call so reinvite me in a bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll invite you in a second, I know your getting wet but be patient.


----------



## Halo (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol give me a moment, gotta eat dinner first now! HAHA


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Post when your ready then, and don't take forever.


----------



## Halo (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Give me 10 minutes. You have the worst timing.


----------



## Halo (Feb 22, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Give me 10 minutes. You have the worst timing.


Ran outta lotion huh? Figures. Get a box of tissues so you can clean up after yourself too.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll be in the practice room for about an hour, so if anyone wants to play, don't hesitate to invite.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2011)

Good games Halo, I know your so wet from all the matches we did but I need to sleep, we can play again soon.


----------



## Halo (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you're happy you got your first ejaculation in years thanks to me. Glad you're not sleeping with blue balls tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2011)

Please Halo don't announce to everyone that I let you blow me, have some more self respect than that.


----------



## delirium (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone on live wanna play a scrubby pad player?

tag: baldur11504


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2011)

Guessing that's for 360, so sadly I can't.


----------



## Serp (Feb 23, 2011)

Add me for 360 tag: *Silver Serper*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 23, 2011)

We playing tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2011)

^I'm down.


----------



## Halo (Feb 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^I'm going down.


So you're officially out now? congrats!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2011)

^Typical nonsense as expected from Halo, and look how quick she is to post something as soon as I post.

My own personal stalker ladies and gentlemen.

--

I'll play a bit later on, going and play zombies.


----------



## Halo (Feb 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Typical nonsense as expected from Halo, and look how quick she is to post something as soon as I post.
> 
> My own personal stalker ladies and gentlemen.


Riiiight, who begged me to go get the game so they could spend more time with me? I swear, its like you can't get away or something. Luckily for you and unfortunately for me, I have a few friends who got it and wanted me to join in......bet you're excited to play me again.... UGH


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2011)

Halo said:


> Riiiight, who begged me to go get the game so they could spend more time with me? I swear, its like you can't get away or something. Luckily for you and unfortunately for me, I have a few friends who got it and wanted me to join in......bet you're excited to play me again.... UGH



Whatever you say fool, as soon as I said the game is fine and you should get it because it's scrub-friendly you jumped all over it cause you wanted to play with me so badly, after all you were all depressed when I didn't get Modnation.


----------



## Halo (Feb 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Whatever you say fool, as soon as I said the game is fine and you should get it because it's scrub-friendly you jumped all over it cause you wanted to play with me so badly, after all you were all depressed when I didn't get Modnation.


Your broke ass told me you couldn't afford Modnation! Wow, stop talking me and go put your resume up on monster.com, but "Halo's Stalker" isn't an actual job you know?!

I just signed onto my ps3 and u signed off, wow you're scared like that?!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2011)

Halo said:


> Your broke ass told me you couldn't afford Modnation! Wow, stop talking me and go put your resume up on monster.com, but "Halo's Stalker" isn't an actual job you know?!
> 
> I just signed onto my ps3 and u signed off, wow you're scared like that?!



No I said with Marvel coming out getting Modnation would be a waste of money, geez get it right.

I'm watching the Raptors and Knicks game, I know your wet to play with me and all but I need to finish these games first.


----------



## Halo (Feb 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> No I said with Marvel coming out getting Modnation would be a waste of money, geez get it right.
> 
> I'm watching the Raptors and Knicks game, I know your wet to play with me and all but I need to finish these games first.


Now I KNOW you're lying, the Craptors aren't even playing the Knicks fool! I bet you're just dreaming of me still!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2011)

Halo said:


> Now I KNOW you're lying, the Craptors aren't even playing the Knicks fool! I bet you're just dreaming of me still!



Silly hoe!

Raptors are playing the Bulls and Knicks are playing the Bucks, I'm watching both games. I'm only watching the Knicks game cause it's Melo's first game in uniform.


----------



## Halo (Feb 23, 2011)

Help!!! Someone help me!!! Vagina Nin just told me he got an erection from playing me! UGH! DISGUSTING!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2011)

Halo just mad cause I beat her going undefeated and denied her sexual advances at the same time.


----------



## Halo (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexual advances? Your fantasies are not realities fool! Stop believing in your own damn lies!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2011)

You should heed your own advice, it would do wonders for you.


----------



## Halo (Feb 24, 2011)

My only "fantasies" of you involve me finally getting a restraining order on you! THANK GOD the day that happens!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 24, 2011)

We playing today?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2011)

What time?


----------



## Halo (Feb 24, 2011)

I bet Vagina Nin is still hiding from me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2011)

^Hiding from the person I went undefeated on? Not likely.


----------



## Halo (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Wow what a stalker, as soon as I posted, he followed! Point proven, Vagina Nin is a creep!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2011)

Halo said:


> ^ Wow what a stalker, as soon as I posted, he followed! Point proven, Vagina Nin is a creep!



I see you haven't changed at all Halo. But wasn't it Vio Vagina? I know I was Cal Cock or something.


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 25, 2011)

Whoever has a XBL add me.

seto owned u


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2011)

^That's your gamer-tag?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

hey nin, am ready to check a match up with ya.. its still laggy as fuck, but its worth a try atleast..


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^That's your gamer-tag?



Sure is lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2011)

It is an ironic gamertag.


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 25, 2011)

It's just a gamer tag, don't dwell on it too much.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2011)

OH THE IRONY


----------



## Halo (Feb 25, 2011)

Masurao said:


> I see you haven't changed at all Halo. But wasn't it Vio Vagina? I know I was Cal Cock or something.


I call Vagina Nin all kinds of things: Vagina Boy, Virgin Vagina, Pussy, Bitch, Stalker, Creeper, Pervert....those all apply him so suitably well! 

Yes you were Calcock, I actually don't even remember your username @ the time anymore because of these awesome nicknames! 

Vagina Nin, I was kicking some ass last night, I know you're jealous that I didn't play with you yesterday, but I can't always be around for you, plus it would just lead you on and that's not nice.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone wanna play?

Getting on right now.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 25, 2011)

Hittin' the training room. If anyone wants a go, you know what to do.


----------



## Noah (Feb 26, 2011)

PSN - Squishface00

Whoo. I barely have time to play. I suck. Add me and enjoy free wins.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2011)

added ya, Noah.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone getting on tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah in a bit, playing zombies.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2011)

Just send me a message on PSN when ready.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 26, 2011)

Im down           .


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2011)

Get on Brandon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2011)

you can take me off the list.

sold the game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2011)

What time will I be getting my daily ass kicking from Nin?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Anytime today is fine, just watching the Winters Brawl stream meanwhile.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2011)

Get on Nin.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 28, 2011)

I need someone to spar with (360) i have yet to play a human counterpart, and as I always say, the cpu AI is misleading


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 28, 2011)

We playing tonight?


----------



## LayZ (Feb 28, 2011)

kingbayo said:


> I need someone to spar with (360) i have yet to play a human counterpart, and as I always say, the cpu AI is misleading


Ready when you are.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Gonna hop on now, be in the lab meanwhile.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone getting on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Nah I'm done for the night, too exhausted to play.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 1, 2011)

Omni        .


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone want to play, me and Spike are playing right now.


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't been on cuz I've been doing some other shit, that, and I didnt really feel like playing much

I may be on for a bit in the evening/early night tomorrow, but will be out in the later hours probably


----------



## Halo (Mar 1, 2011)

Look who joined the party!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2011)

I see how it is Crix, thought we had something special.


----------



## Halo (Mar 1, 2011)

First match of the night and I get Vagina Nin...sigh


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2011)

And you lose as usual, who could of seen that coming.


----------



## Halo (Mar 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> And you lose as usual, who could of seen that coming.


Unlike someone here, I don't get buttsore when I lose! 

But I bet I made your day when I arrived. pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2011)

Losing to scrubs can do that to guy, can't really blame me. 

If anything my day went downhill the second you joined the lobby.


----------



## Halo (Mar 1, 2011)

Downhill? That's coz you ejaculated as soon as I arrived.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2011)

Your the one who left as soon as she lost, but then again you were never gonna win against me, Spike or Brandon. 

Spamming H and assists will only get you so far.


----------



## Halo (Mar 1, 2011)

Fucking shitty connection. 

And someone is still very bitter!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2011)

Nah, not in the slightest. I just know what to expect when facing you. It's always fun letting you think your getting close to killing me and then I just OCV your entire team.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 1, 2011)

lmao....sounds like old'times in here


----------



## Halo (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah, not in the slightest. I just know what to expect when facing you. It's always fun letting you think your getting close to killing me and then I just OCV your entire team.


I'm glad that beating me gives you your moment of joy in life Vagina Nin, but remember, I really couldn't care less! 

If spending time with you makes you happier in life, then I guess its volunteer work worth doing. I like making differences in people's lives, no matter how creepy, perverted, and infected they are! pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Your two posts contradict each other you damn fool. 

As usual Halo gets caught in her own lies. 

---

@Bayo

It's amazing this hoe has been stalking me this long, that's devotion I tell ya.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 2, 2011)

Newton said:


> I haven't been on cuz I've been doing some other shit, that, and I didnt really feel like playing much
> 
> I may be on for a bit in the evening/early night tomorrow, but will be out in the later hours probably



Will you at least join us for zombies on Thursday?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Your two posts contradict each other you damn fool.



So how much have you been playing this game lately ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Seems like you've gotten the feel of things based on what I've seen of your post. I turned MvC3 on briefly today, but it just kind of sat there before I turned it off. Lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Masurao said:


> So how much have you been playing this game lately ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Seems like you've gotten the feel of things based on what I've seen of your post. I turned MvC3 on briefly today, but it just kind of sat there before I turned it off. Lol



Getting better, gaining knowledge and learning all the characters. I'm having more and more fun on the game and I'm satisfied with how it turned out, yes even scrubs can win but it's easy to beat them as long as you play properly.

Why don't you play it, it's way better than shitty Brawl.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Getting better, gaining knowledge and learning all the characters. I'm having more and more fun on the game and I'm satisfied with how it turned out, yes even scrubs can win but it's easy to beat them as long as you play properly.
> 
> Why don't you play it, it's way better than shitty Brawl.



I do, but it's no where near as much as I did when I first picked it up. It's kind of a pick up, put down game for me. If I practiced in the lab for hours, to learn the ends and outs of my characters my projects would probably suffer. Fucking college.

I also kind of wanna get a stick for MvC3, but need need to save up some funds.


----------



## Halo (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Your two posts contradict each other you damn fool.
> 
> As usual Halo gets caught in her own lies.


Which two posts? 

You got reading comprehension issues. LOL


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Masurao said:


> I do, but it's no where near as much as I did when I first picked it up. It's kind of a pick up, put down game for me. If I practiced in the lab for hours, to learn the ends and outs of my characters my projects would probably suffer. Fucking college.
> 
> I also kind of wanna get a stick for MvC3, but need need to save up some funds.



I see, well either way try and play more. Without practice against actually people you'll get destroyed no matter how much time you spend in the lab.

I also need a stick and need money first, till then I'll just use the PS3 controller (though my execution suffers badly from it).



Halo said:


> Which two posts?
> 
> You got reading comprehension issues. LOL



Meant your two statements, I didn't realize they weren't the same post at first.


----------



## Halo (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Meant your two statements, I didn't realize they weren't the same post at first.


Fool.

I couldn't care less about "losing." However, knowing that you're getting joy in your life at least, its considered a charitable deed then.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Halo said:


> Fool.
> 
> I couldn't care less about "losing." However, knowing that you're getting joy in your life at least, its considered a charitable deed then.



I'll try and join a room with you two lovebirds on Friday, if you play that day that is. Keep the fucking to a minimum though. I'll be in the room as well, or just do it else ware.


----------



## Halo (Mar 2, 2011)

Masurao said:


> I'll try and join a room with you two lovebirds on Friday, if you play that day that is. Keep the fucking to a minimum though. I'll be in the room as well, or just do it else ware.


Silly Calcock, Vagina Nin doesn't have sex, he just premature ejaculates while looking at pictures of Phoenix.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Phoenix >>>>>>> Halo, any day of the week.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 2, 2011)

The sodium levels in this thread... damn.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

I know BBQ, I was meaning to go to the doctor about it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone               ?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2011)

so, I suck in this game. LayZ kicked my ass 3 ways from sunday today....

while I love this game, theres ....something about it i dont like, but cant quite put my finger on...


----------



## LayZ (Mar 2, 2011)

kingbayo said:


> so, I suck in this game. LayZ kicked my ass 3 ways from sunday today....
> 
> while I love this game, theres ....something about it i dont like, but cant quite put my finger on...


You just need to play more and learn some tricks.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2011)

^I def am. dont like gettin my ass whooped tht bad, lls


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 2, 2011)

As soon as I get on, all of you jump on MW2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

I told you to re-buy MW2 you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, Vio wanna play my friend? He visited, and is interested in playing you while I work. I'll come in a play you every now, and then


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Give me a bit, playing MW2.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol, you pissed him off when you were jumping around with Chun-li  to avoid him at the end of that when he had Phoenix.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm just trolling you right now.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm just trolling you right now.



Lol, my friend is getting so annoyed.

That was me just fucking around with Captain America, Spencer, and Magneto in that one match. That was also me attempting to use Haggar, and Dante. Never really used them before if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Was curious about the two different playstyles, thought it was just me losing me mind.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Was curious about the two different playstyles, thought it was just me losing me mind.



Yeah, I'm generally more aggressive. He tends to be alot more defensive. His reaction are so hilarious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Masurao said:


> Yeah, I'm generally more aggressive. He tends to be alot more defensive. His reaction are so hilarious.



Okay who was who these past matches, cause one of you just sits there in crouching on the ground like a fool throwing out A over and over lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Okay who was who these past matches, cause one of you just sits there in crouching on the ground like a fool throwing out A over and over lol.



The most recent one was me with Arther, She Hulk, and Wesker. The two before that was him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

I only signed on to play one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), now two. 

GGs, I'm done for the night.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I only signed on to play one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), now two.
> 
> GGs, I'm done for the night.



Haha, I only played like 4 matches, out of the 11 or so you did. But it was fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Masurao said:


> Haha, I only played like 4 matches, out of the 11 or so you did. But it was fun.



Maybe next time don't let your boyfriend play for you.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 5, 2011)

Psh, I'll be able to play with you more when my Spring Break starts. Then I'll back to hardly playing the game at all once it ends.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 7, 2011)

Beat my friend 54 times in a row in MvC3. Shit was so cash.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Mar 7, 2011)

Ready to play PSN-THEANSWER6667

bring it on if u use Sentinel u better not spam


----------



## DanE (Mar 7, 2011)

I got a question, Do people use Simple mode online?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of, but who knows.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I got a question, Do people use Simple mode online?



Lol no.  Wouldn't understand why someone would. Button combinations are already pretty simplified.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty much. I don't even know a single person who uses Simple Mode at all.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Ready to play PSN-THEANSWER6667
> 
> bring it on if u use Sentinel u better not spam



Every scrub who sent me a hatemail about how lame Sentinel is, I swap my usual team (Wolvie/Zero/Sent) to my old team (Sent/Wolvie/Doom) to troll just a little more.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Switched my team up for a dark Phoenix team. Akuma+unibeam iron man+ Phoenix. Tatsumaki zankukyaku+ launch= setup for team air combo= fast meter fill. Unibeam assist helps with damage and gauge fill up. Then it's a wait till I'm down to Phoenix ( unless I can beat them with akuma+ unibeam-man lol) .


----------



## Newton (Mar 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DRvDn8k0tM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

"Brandonheat packs a chain saw

He'll skin your ass raw

And if his day keeps going this way he just might

BREAK YOUR FUCKING FACE TONIGHT"


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

What the hell Cirx.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Crix?


----------



## Newton (Mar 10, 2011)

you guys dont even remember when or why i was singing this the other night


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember you singing but I don't know what it was. 

Get on your PS3 Crix.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 10, 2011)

Crix get on


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2011)

Psn-SuperNovaLogia

rented this today, buying it in 2 days.

its awesome, danta  practiced about 3 hours, improved a lot but i am still bad ofc lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

Been neglecting this game for far too long because of other games, if anyone wants to run some matches tomorrow let me know.


----------



## Halo (Mar 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Been neglecting this game for far too long because of other games, if anyone wants to run some matches tomorrow let me know.


Clearly someone stopped playing because I haven't been playing. Ugh Vagina Nin, stop it, you don't have a chance, but your persistence touches me.


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2011)

yo what's up with an NF tourney 

also can you change my tag to delectronique.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2011)

I only run things on the PS3 side, since there's no spectator mode we aren't doing tournaments till there is.

As for the 360 side you guys are more than welcome to organize amongst yourselves a tournament, just let me know when it's happening and the results so I can post it in the thread.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2011)

We playing tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2011)

Later on yeah, I'm playing Black Ops for now getting these dumbass Pro perks.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright, Ill be on around 5ish so yeah


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2011)

Too early for me, but yeah okay.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2011)

Well then Ill play Homefront until you get on


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone wanna play?

I'll be on right now.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 18, 2011)

I would be on, but my bro has the PS3 for the night


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 19, 2011)

im not gonna play any matches with anyone on here until i get decent


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2011)

It's okay, half of us are still terrible anyways.


----------



## Newton (Mar 24, 2011)

**


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you back or what?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2011)

Probably not, Crix just likes teasing you guys and laughing about it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2011)

Hes just trollin


----------



## Newton (Mar 24, 2011)

I aint laughing! ()


have you guys been playing lately?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2011)

A better question is, have you? 

You disappeared off the face of the planet.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 25, 2011)

GGs delirium


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2011)

def ggs. shit gets so crazy when both our Hsien-kos get powered up. I can't tell which is which


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2011)

@Brandon

Thinking about it now, you should try a Wesker, Magneto, Taskmaster team out. They could just fit your style of play perfectly.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds interesting. 

You could be my test dummy tonight.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 28, 2011)

Message me when you guys wanna play, perfably on PSN, if Im on anyway


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> You could be my test dummy tonight.



Oh so I'm going to get "bodied" huh?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 28, 2011)

Everyone will be receiving a free bodying from me tonight.


----------



## Noah (Mar 29, 2011)

About to hop on for a while if anyone wants to roflstomp me


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2011)

You should play Brandon, Noah. He wants every chance he can get to body people.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2011)

I handed out my daily bodying today to Nin and Spike.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2011)

You've been getting your ass kicked Vio?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2011)

Not really, but I know you have been.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

GGs Khris, though it seems like our worst fears were realized and the connection was terrible, definitely felt the lag in our matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice combo's Masurao, you need to work a bit more on your combo starters though, you seemed to be going for the same thing on me especially with Zero and Ammy.

Also don't taunt unless you really want me to destroy your team.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nice combo's Masurao, you need to work a bit more on your combo starters though, you seemed to be going for the same thing on me especially with Zero and Ammy.
> 
> Also don't taunt unless you really want me to destroy your team.



That was actually my roommate taunting. I never did it lol.

But yeah, it's just a matter of playing more honestly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2011)

Masurao said:


> That was actually my roommate taunting. I never did it lol.
> 
> But yeah, it's just a matter of playing more honestly.



Lol, your roomate is a scrub. Out of the two of you, you gave me more of a harder time with cross-ups and such.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2011)

I kinda have Ammy in my team as filler really. I'm going to replace her with Doom eventually, assuming I get some good practice in with him. I enjoy Zero, and Taskmaster though. I just need to practice some other options with them to start combos and shit. Cuz you started reading my shit with Ryu, and Akuma.  Also, damn Sentinel 

I also need to use assist more.


----------



## Higawa (May 7, 2011)

AS soon as PSN is back I wanne fight with you guys :33


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

That day may never come at this rate.


----------



## SENTINEL (May 8, 2011)

Wolverine/Dante/Deadpool.


----------



## Best Bout (May 10, 2011)

What
The Best Bout Gaming and the Portland area group are proud to announce Throwdown Tuesdays, a public casuals event dedicated to SSF4 and other games. This is something the gang has been working on for a minute now, we are happy to finally kick it off. This is to be a weekly session at Best Bout Gaming in South East Portland. We'll have public casual stations setup for SSF4, MVC3, SFIIHDR, MK9 and other games as players demand. If you are showing up specifically for a game that is not SSF4, it would be wise to let us know ahead of time.

When
Every Tuesday from 6PM to 2AM 

Cancelations: None see you Tuesday!

Where
Best Bout Gaming
2409 49th Ave.
Portland, OR 97206
503-488-5766

Streamed Live 
BestBout.com/stream

Who
Fighting game players of all ages. BYOC (Bring your own controller or stick).

Fee
$5.00 for the entire night! 

More info
There will be 6-8 set ups (PS3 & 360) running games, and a good amount of space. Exhibition matches from Portland's top players will be happening, as well as hype matches for everyone. Seasoned veterans will be available to give tips and lend advice, and of course all regular players and new players are welcome. This is a positive spot for leveling up, having a good time or just kicking it. Local regulars and top players will be in attendance. 

People are welcome to bring friends and fellow gamers as well, and it should be a good turn out. If you are attending please let us know! We hope all regulars can make it out, and of course all new peeps are welcome. 

The larger goal of this venture is to promote our local scene, and level up in the process. fighting games are now larger than they have ever been, things have been blowing up in the last couple of years. For our part in the Portland area now's the time to step it up, and have a good time in the process. See you all Tuesday! For more info as well as pictures of our events check out BestBout.com


----------

